
What a interactive gym should look like in 2017 - padrerouthier
http://i.imgur.com/tMHaSqx.gifv
======
gus_massa
It's much better to link to the web page instead of the image
[http://imgur.com/tMHaSqx](http://imgur.com/tMHaSqx) because it has a little
more information, in particular a link to the makers of the system so if
someone is interested it's easier to get more information.

Also, the guidelines ask to use the original title and not editorialize it.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

